# Suhosin for php5.4



## Demontager (Dec 30, 2012)

I tried to use Suhosin with php 5.4, but received notice

```
# cd /usr/ports/security/php-suhosin
# make
===>  php-suhosin-0.9.33 cannot be installed: doesn't work with lang/php5 port (doesn't support PHP 5.4).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/php-suhosin.
```
my actual php version

```
# php -v
PHP 5.4.10 (cli) (built: Dec 30 2012 05:58:03) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.4.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies
```

Is a way to install it ?


----------



## derekschrock (Dec 30, 2012)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING



> 20120516:
> AFFECTS: users of lang/php5
> AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



I believe you can following development here https://github.com/stefanesser/suhosin


----------



## Demontager (Dec 31, 2012)

Discussion on github in general says that Suhosin support for php 5.4 still in development.
So no way, i downgraded to 5.3 to use Suhosin.


----------

